# Pallet Toe-Pincher Coffin



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Square Mark and Cut: Using a square, mark off the needed amount. Cut off with a circular saw.










Make Top Sides, Header and Footer: Bottom sides are done. Make the top angle sides and the header and footer but do not cut to the proper fit. You will do that later.










Cut Anchors: Using the thick wood from the center spine of the pallet, cut off eight 5" pieces of wood.

Mark Anchor Placement: While side is held up in place, slide up one of the pieces of wood you just cut. That will serve as the anchor for the side. Mark the placement with a marker. Put side back down on floor.










Screw Anchors in Place: Pre-drill and screw in 1 3/4" screws in three places on the wood anchor. Use two wood anchors for the one side. Repeat process for the other side.










Screw Sides into Anchors: Put the sides into place. Pre-drill and screw in 1 3/4" screws through the sides into the wood anchor. Do a total of three screws for each anchor.










Measure Footer: Measure the opening at the footing between the two sides. Using your square, measure that on the footer/header piece and cut the footer out with a circular saw.










Screw in Anchors and Footers: Again, mark where a wood anchor is needed for the footer, pre-drill and screw in. Attach the footer to the wood anchor. You can see that I also had a space open for the MIB wiring to fit through.










Screw Sides to Footer: Pre-drill and screw in each side into the footer. I screwed in each board to make it very solid.










Mark, Cut and Screw in Top Sides: Measure the distance from the end of the top angle sides to the header. Using your square, mark off and cut the top angle side to fit. Mark, pre-drill and screw in anchor wood and attach the top angle side. You'll notice that I had to cut the wood anchor to be shorter. There wasn't enough room for a 5" wood anchor.

Add cross-member: To add strength, use another cross-member to span the side and the angle side together. Pre-drill and screw in from the other side.

Repeat all of this for the other top angle side.










This shows the other side.

Continued...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mark, Cut and Screw in Header: Follow same procedure for the footer to attach the header. All the sides are on!










As you can see, there are cross-braces everywhere! I hope you remembered to leave a 2-inch clearance at the top or the lid won't fit on.










Make the top even: The lid is on to show that the top edges will have to be evened up, so the lid fits nicely.










Mark Depth: Measuring from the bottom plywood, mark the perimeter of the coffin 14 1/2" high. Cut this out with the circular saw.










Cut is done and even enough.










Screw from Bottom and Extras: To add rigidity, pre-drill and screw in 1 3/4" screws from the bottom up to the cross pieces in the inside. Do that for each one. Also, go around and screw in all loose boards until you feel comfortable that it is strong. I did this because this will end up being a MIB and will take punishment from pneumatics.










Side Accent Pieces: Lid fits nicely. Now it needs an accent piece on both sides. Again, screw the accent piece to each board to make it much more rigid and scary.










Now with accent piece. Much scarier.










Mark Rope Openings: To make the rope handles measure and mark two holes 7" apart halfway up from the bottom of the coffin. Get it as close to the angled part of the coffin as you can.










Drill Hole: Drill out with the 7/8 spade bit.










Make Rope Handles and Attach: Cut the manila rope into four lengths (2 1/2' each). Insert one rope into the hole and knot. Repeat for the other side.










Here you can better see the placement.










Attach Lid Hinges: Screw in three 4" black strap hinges (gate hinges) onto the long side of the coffin.










Separate Decor Chain: Separate the decor chain into two 10' lengths.










Attach Chain to Bottom: Slightly hammer in a nail, hook the chain over it and hammer the nail again to bend it over the chain. Drape the chain crosswise over the coffin and pound in another nail to keep in place. The extra chain is draped onto the back nails to add to the rattling sound.










Nail Corners: To keep the chains from falling off the edges put a nail in each corner.










Lock: Place lock where the chains cross each other.

Coat-of-Arms: Screw in the coat of arms plaque near the top of the lid. TADA! You are done. Let the drinking commence (if you haven't already).


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

Something like these will help:









Pallet Tool Heavy Duty Disassembly Breaker Demo Pry Bar Buster USA Made | eBay


Weekend Sale. Up for sale is a heavy dutypallet too l for either disassembling or breaking pallets apart. Each one is handmade so there may be slight differences, from the one in the pictures. The pallet tool is not painted, left raw.



ebay.us













Pallet Buster Skid Dismantling Tool Board Breaker Heavy Duty DIY Wood Recycling 888107089810 | eBay


We have anotherpallet buster with padded handle for gripping more comfortably. It can be not only used to dismantle and disassemble pallets, but also used for deck wrecker and board breaker. Handle is not included to satisfy your DIY projects.



ebay.us


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Victorian said:


> Something like these will help:


Nice! Thanks for the suggestions. Pallets are tougher than you think.


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

Terra said:


> Nice! Thanks for the suggestions. Pallets are tougher than you think.


You're welcome, and thank you for the most excellent tutorial!


----------

